# Is fake Talstar pro exists?



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

I bought Talstar pro from Amazon, 
From third party seller, fullfilled by Amazon and shipped to locker in NY State
Actually its not legal to ship Talstar to NYS, but not all seller care.

First treatment was 10 days ago, i spay 12 gallon, 1 oz per gallon and it does not kill mosquitos
Yesterday i spayed 39 gallon of water and 3 oz per 3.9 gal tank
Using Makita PM7650H 75.6 cc MM4 4-Stroke Engine Mist Blower 
1 acre property

Mosquitos still eating at evening

3 weeks ago i hired licenced exterminator, he used original product, cause sales in Canada highly regulated
Before his treatment mosquitos bite me datetime in shade.
After his treatment mosquitos dies just for 1 week. but should for 2 month.
After my treatment mosquitos feels good.

Am I bought fake Talstar?
Is it possible?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

It would be cheaper to buy the generic brand.... same ingredient.








Bifen IT


Bifen IT




www.domyown.com





As to the question, anything is possible, who knows, I am sure you could call the manufacturer and they could tell if it's a fake or not by some code on the bottle.

Killing Mosquitos... no 1, you can't get them all, they fly in from non sprayed areas.
You must spray the "underside" of stuff, under eves, underside of leaves on bushes and trees plants etc.
They hang upside down, and stay in the shade, usually upside down is shade.
And they all male and female get food from sucking the juice from vegetation, blood is for their eggs. Female of course.

The exterminator knows how to spray for mosquitos, I think this may be the difference.

EDIT... one other thing, check the date on the bottle, It's usually only good for 3-5 years, yours may have been old.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Check your property for stagnant standing water, old tires, abandoned containers, etc. That is where they lay their eggs.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I grew up in Stoughton Wisconsin. Summers we had the fogging truck drive down the street pushing out a fog of white smoke that would cover the homes, yards and trees of the block that they were spraying. They did this once a month. I was on duty out side (playing) to warn the parents of them coming so we could close all of the windows so the fog did not get inside our home. This had a effect on the population of flying critters.

I would think you need a lot more spray and chemical.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> could call the manufacturer and they could tell if it's a fake or not by some code on the bottle


thanks will try to do it



Steve2444 said:


> EDIT... one other thing, check the date on the bottle, It's usually only good for 3-5 years, yours may have been old.


it says 03-22-17



Steve2444 said:


> You must spray the "underside" of stuff, under eves, underside of leaves on bushes and trees plants etc.


Yes, sprayed everywhere, under trees, leafs. Actually some trees 100 ft high, but sprayer list just 52 ft horizontal spraying distance 



Steve2444 said:


> The exterminator knows how to spray for mosquitos, I think this may be the difference.


I actually look what contractor did.



chandler48 said:


> Check your property for stagnant standing water, old tires, abandoned containers, etc. That is where they lay their eggs.


What about old trees? 
i have rotten stump and did not spray it inside.



SW Dweller said:


> I grew up in Stoughton Wisconsin. Summers we had the fogging truck drive down the street pushing out a fog


But city must do it, but lake 1500 ft from my house. its direct distance by map and pyrethroids no good for fish, so i dont think it will happens.
I actually dont know how people live near lake in their multimillions properties, any person with license refuse to spray pyrethroids there, only garlic base solution, but i dont really believe garlic will work.



SW Dweller said:


> I would think you need a lot more spray and chemical.


Next time i will increase concentration.



Steve2444 said:


> It would be cheaper to buy the generic brand....


Talstar $60 per 3/4 gallon
Bifen $62 per 1 gallon
I cant say its significantly cheaper


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

alex6999 said:


> thanks will try to do it
> 
> 
> it says 03-22-17


I believe you got sold an expired bottle. Over 5 yrs old.
Might as well spray water.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> expired bottle


Can you please clarify where you get expiration age?
I can submit negative comment for seller only when 100% sure
03-22-17 looks like not production date, its Effective Date for label, its date when they start doing this product








FMC Corporation


FMC has deep roots in the food production system worldwide – learn more about our latest advances in the future of agriculture.



www.fmcprosolutions.com





And manufacturer says

*Expiration Date:*No Expiration Date

Its some digits stamped on bottle, but digits does not looks like date, i will try to contact manufactured.
trying to google about bifenthrin expiration, yes i found info about 3-5 years, but all of this info from forums and reddit, but all of this what wikipedia calls unreliable sources


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

alex6999 said:


> Can you please clarify where you get expiration age?
> I can submit negative comment for seller only when 100% sure
> 03-22-17 looks like not production date, its Effective Date for label, its date when they start doing this product
> 
> ...


Well I was going by your date, no matter if it's a production date, or an expiration date, it's more than 5 yrs old.
Although, going by the below link, it's where I get the product, it states 3yrs after purchase, (why wouldn't it say after opening?)
Strange.






What is the shelf life of Bifen IT?


What is the shelf life of Bifen IT?




www.domyown.com


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> going by your date


This not a production date. This date when label designed. If you check other talstar pro bottles, all of them says same date. Production date not stamped, only some lot number. 



Steve2444 said:


> below link,


This does not looks like reliable source
Manufacturer website says five year. If we talking about Bifen I/T








Bifen I/T


Bifen I/T (Insecticide/Termiticide) is professional strength insecticide / termiticide. Bifen I/T contains 7.9% Bifenthrin and provides...




myadapco.com





I can't return half bottle of product to amazon, based on popular review of different brand.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

alex6999 said:


> This not a production date. This date when label designed. If you check other talstar pro bottles, all of them says same date. Production date not stamped, only some lot number.
> 
> 
> This does not looks like reliable source
> ...


Well, take it for what it's worth, this is the company that makes Bifen it the generic brand of Talstar pro.
If you want more precise information, *please feel free to do your own research.*

Here is a copy of the reply I received from the company that makes the generic Bifen IT.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Talstar for mosquitoes?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

PestGuy said:


> Talstar for mosquitoes?


I've been using it for years, only in the generic form, Bifen It.


----------

